

Do 40 yr-olds apply for YC funding? - daniella

FAQs say the average age is 25. Does that mean there are some 10 yr-olds balancing out folks in their forties...?
======
pg
That's the median age. That's what people really mean when they ask about the
characteristics of the average founder.

And yes, people in their 40s apply, and we've funded at least 2, IIRC.

------
andyh
I did YC this last summer and it worked out great. I am 39, so close to 40.
Age does not really matter- you just need to be able to work hard on something
for free for a while. Often older people with the talent to do a startup just
can't bear the opportunity cost of the well-paying job they would give up.

------
noodle
no, it just means that the majority of the people who look for funding are
people fresh out of college, probably in the 20-24 range. all it takes is
three 20 year olds to offset the 40 year old.

------
icey
The reason that the average is so young is that younger people tend to be more
able to take the risks of starting up. I wouldn't get caught up in age
mathematics. Either you've got it in you or you don't.

------
DanielBMarkham
I did a couple of years ago when I was 42, but it didn't work out.

I think it's not common, but they don't automatically reject you because of
age, either. At least I hope not.

